# Submerged vehicles



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Was out on Lake Houston the other day and spotted two cars and a pickup submerged in the water. I contacted the HPD Lake Patrol and sent them the screen shots. They had heard about the possibility of some vehicles that may be there but hadn't been able to find them with their electronics. I gave them the location and they are checking into it. I will probably lose some some really good crappie structure but did my good deed for the new year...


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good stuff LP!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That's cool!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats 2cool!!!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

It looks like a dumping ground, you can see one is a truck. I wonder if they will do anything about them, cool shots LP.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

thats amazing. What kind of equipment do u have that projects an image like that?


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> thats amazing. What kind of equipment do u have that projects an image like that?


Lowrance HDS units with Structure Scan module.

-LP


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

just curious-where on the lake is this? Not exactly but how did they get there? End of a road? Boat ramp? Water is deep to be close to the bank unless it is a creek maybe---intereresting


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

wwind3 said:


> just curious-where on the lake is this? Not exactly but how did they get there? End of a road? Boat ramp? Water is deep to be close to the bank unless it is a creek maybe---intereresting


Stolen and dumped is my guess. It's on the north end in a creek channel, no roads close enough that they would have ran off the road/bridge, no doubt that they were deliberately put there though.

-LP


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

You may have found Jimmy Hoffa!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Those screen shots are incredible!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

thats purdy cool rat there


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Could they have been there before the lake was flooded???


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like a 54 Chevy


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

fishinganimal said:


> Looks like a 54 Chevy


I dont think so those look like steel belted radials, they only had bias ply tires back then LOL.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I understand the side image stuff now, thanks LoneStarProud!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

That side image is bad to the bone.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I've been eyeballin' the sidescan for while, Just never could pull the trigger on it. I have a question though. On the image I marked with the red arrows, are those fish?


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

That's really somthing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

THE close up of the truck door , looks like a face with a cup of coffee!!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

What pallette color do you have it set on? 

Those pics are incredible. I have the same units, but don't have the experience and knowledge yet to have mine dialed in to get pics of that quality. And yes, those have a high probabilty of being fish with the red arrows.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Can't wait until we get some of that fancy technology!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Slim-N-None said:


> I've been eyeballin' the sidescan for while, Just never could pull the trigger on it. I have a question though. On the image I marked with the red arrows, are those fish?


The white spots suspended above the brush were crappie. don't know what the one was by the car, possibly a cat of some type.

-LP


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Barbarian said:


> What pallette color do you have it set on?


Color palette #9.

-LP


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

very cool shots....i wonder what they would look like with down imageing????


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I get those lines too at the top of the images from my HBird. Where the railroad bridge goes across in the back of Walden, they found 8-10 cars, mine was one of them 87 Fiero.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

chucktx said:


> very cool shots....i wonder what they would look like with down imageing????


The second shot in my original post is downscan, taken from the HDS-5 at approximately the same time has the HDS-8 sidescan shot. I also took a shot or two from the 7 up on the trolling motor, but was going over them at a skewed angle and they didn't come out too good so I didn't save them.

-LP



Steven H said:


> I get those lines too at the top of the images from my HBird.


Those lines are my fault. When I switched my electronics over to my Skeeter I mounted the Sidescan/Downscan transducer in behind the jackplate, thinking it would be protected better there. Even though it sits slightly below the sides of the jackplate, it still gets interference at very low speed. If I'm moving at about 4 -6 MPH the lines are very minimal. I need to re-locate the transducer but haven't made it a priority, but I need to so I get the gin clear shots I used to get on my old boat.

-LP


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

That HDS is amazing. I am still learning how to use mine. It sure will tell you which piling has crappie on it.

Matt


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I get that interference also, that ducer is $200 so I wanted to protect it some, I think it comes from the lower unit some also.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> That HDS is amazing. I am still learning how to use mine. It sure will tell you which piling has crappie on it.
> 
> Matt


Yes Matt, it saves a lot of time when jiggin bridge pilings. I won't even stop if there aren't fish on them, no use wasting catchin time just to fish LOL!

-LP



Steven H said:


> I get that interference also, that ducer is $200 so I wanted to protect it some, I think it comes from the lower unit some also.


Steven, if you are getting interference from your lower unit you can trim the motor up slightly and it will disappear if that is what's causing it. If that doesn't work it's coming from something else.
On my old boat the high dollar transducer was mounted to the side of the motor mount, I had to trim up slightly and all interference went away. With my current set-up, the signal is rattling around off of the insides of the jackplate and causing the lines.

-LP


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

thats pretty cool stuff. i think the jon boat would look kinda fun with that equipment on it lol


----------



## txcastn'blast (Sep 19, 2005)

I have my Structurescan 'ducer mounted like this on my Pathfinder . . . up in the step using a Transducer Shield & Saver with a 1-inch spacer and wedge. No interference and the images are pretty clear. I did not want it hanging off the back of my transom and risk having it damaged by a log, and it would have been too high if mounted to the bottom of the jackplate. 

Lonestar Proud . . . have you found the submerged house on the south end yet? You can't tell what it is with standard fishfinders, but the Structurescan sure makes it obvious.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Flo will be calling, keep a line open.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

FISHROADIE said:


> It looks like a dumping ground, you can see one is a truck. I wonder if they will do anything about them, cool shots LP.


A truck? shoot , you can see it's a '05-08 chevy/GMC 1500 single cab shortbed!!!!! ck out that fender return!!!!
that new sidescan/down scan is somethin else!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

HPD extracted the truck from the creek today, haven't got the cars out yet.

-LP


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Good stuff LP!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Is downscan the basic transducer that comes with the HDS, or is it still using the optional structure scan?

Your screen shots are more impressive than what Lowrance uses on their own web site!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Its a chevy, thats cool LP I really did not think they would bother.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Is downscan the basic transducer that comes with the HDS, or is it still using the optional structure scan?
> 
> Your screen shots are more impressive than what Lowrance uses on their own web site!


No, the transducer that comes with the HDS is 2D sonar and temperature only. There is a separate transducer that comes with the LSS-1 Structure Scan unit to produce 3D images.

-LP


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Can someone that has one post the dimensions of the Structure Scan transducer? Length, width, depth

LOL, never mind I found it.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

PD ran vin @ on truck reported stolen in 2007. Was this close to the golf course?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Please explain how to read that structure scan shot. It looks like 2 vehicles 18 feet to the left of the boat, another single vehicle 25 feet to left of boat, and also 2 vehicles 18 feet to the right of the boat to me.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Please explain how to read that structure scan shot. It looks like 2 vehicles 18 feet to the left of the boat, another single vehicle 25 feet to left of boat, and also 2 vehicles 18 feet to the right of the boat to me.


The boat was directly over the top of the truck and one car is why it shows up on both sides of the sidescan. The other car was off to the left side of my boat.

Also, here is an artical from the Atascocita News website.

http://www.yourhoustonnews.com/atas...cle_e3848f31-7cc1-5fd7-83e6-3de4a1446aa0.html
-LP


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

I Fall In said:


> PD ran vin @ on truck reported stolen in 2007. Was this close to the golf course?


No, by water there were upstream from the 2100 bridge a quarter mile or so.

-LP


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

I just noticed this thread has 3643 views...WOW! LOL

-LP


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

How did your fiero get there?


----------

